# Galveston Bay fishing



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

I am an older newbie. I am retired and recently bought a bay boat (Sea Pro) and have only been out 3 times since the first of March..this weather has been a bad stretch of wind and water. The first two times I went out at Tiki in west bay ad fished by the bridge and drifted towards Green's reef. Caught several red fish next time nothing...Went to TX city fished the concrete boat and the jetties and caught some red fish and black drum. I need to find a few fishing spots to get me started in Galvestion bay. I live in Pasadena. I never caught a salt water fish on atificials ...where I fished growing up in Palacios shrimp was cheaper than lures. I would like to learn more about them. Weather permitting I am ready most days to fish. Appears more people wade than fish from their boats. Been reading and learning good tips.


----------



## ArtificialOnly (Jun 21, 2004)

I would try west galveston bay. drift some reefs or what I like best is wade the south shoreline up in the flats. The most productive type of lure (in my opinion) is probablly soft plastics. but spoons work well also. Topwater lures are the most exciting because the blowups are awesome and you will catch quality instead of quantity. If you need a fishin buddy that is experianced with artificial lures let me know, i would love to go take a trip out to west bay.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

well be carfull about west bay as the the depth can change from 8ft to 2 ft in less than 100 yards. I bottomed out 3 times going 20 miles an hr with no damage to the boat . my prop is ss so may be that was the reason . fish are right now at the bottom in the jetties in the Eve hr or at the beach fron in the am hr(wading ) using shrimp and float no boat needed . also galveston bridge is well known for flounder . since water temp is about 91 fish will be in the shade or deeper area during the heat .

I would like to know how many people will agree with me about location of the fish


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

well be carfull about west bay as the the depth can change from 8ft to 2 ft in less than 100 yards. I bottomed out 3 times going 20 miles an hr with no damage to the boat . my prop is ss so may be that was the reason . fish are right now at the bottom in the jetties in the Eve hr or at the beach front in the am hr(wading ) using shrimp and float no boat needed ( jamica beach off of seawall ). also galveston bridge is well known for flounder . since water temp is about 91 fish will be in the shade or deeper area during the heat .

I would like to know how many people will agree with me about location of the fish .


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Boashna is absolutley dead on about West Bay. If you are fishing the upper bay, Causeway to south past North and South Deer Islands don't go blasting through that area unless you have experience in it. Lots of shell just under the water. In some area it will go to less than a foot in less than 100 yds. Once you get south of the last house on the south shoreline of Anderson ways, its clear sailing. Water is 3'-8' deep. The bay shallows up the closer you get to the east and west shorelines. Oh, if you choose to run toward Anderson ways, stay close to the houses and the piers, Confederate reef is between South Deer and the houses. Also there are a lot of waders and yakers in that area so keep a sharp look out for them. Some are very hard to see. I am usually in that area, have a 17.5 grey and white Aquasport CC. Give me a shout.


----------



## DISSipator (May 21, 2004)

Yup, I don't know how many people I have seen run up on confederate reef.

You need to get a handheld GPS and take a trip with someone who knows upper west galveston. Then mark the obstructions so that you can navigate around them.

Like the others have said most of lower west is open except for a few spots.

Here is my prefered path around all of that mess. But you have to be careful in and know jones lake as well.


----------



## lemon (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks for the map DISSapator. it reminded me that i need to update my map. do you, or does anyone, know where i can pick up a map of the bay complex that details all of the reefs, cuts, ect. (and their names)?


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

I appreciate all of the info...The first time I went with a friend and he steered me out of Tiki into the channel south until we lined up with the cut and we aimed at the distant tall becon in south in west bay until we cleared the cut into the bay. I recorded it on my GPS. In the bay there was a structure on our right and we drifted down south to pipe (abt 600 yards)and a shell reef (some one told me that pipe was little confederate reef) and then would go back and drift again using popping corks.. Next Time after listening to the board we will probably free shrimp. Is it hard to circle back to Confederate reef from the deeper water in the bay?


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Lemon they have some, with most of the reefs and cuts and GPS, for Galveston bay at Academy


----------



## ArtificialOnly (Jun 21, 2004)

*specs*

Here are some pics from this morning (june 30) on the south shore line of west bay....all were caught in about 4 feet of water (using Artificial Lures Only). Boashna, now what were you saying about there not being any fish here this time of the year????


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Poppincork, If you want to get back to confederate reef after fishing down the bay, just head to the south shorline and when you get to the big two story grey house at the end of Anderson ways/Sportsman road, veer to the right and follow the shoreline. Confederate reef will be on your left. Its safe to cruise/idle up to the reef just don't go blasting into the area. If you have a depth finder just use that. On a normal tide, you can see confederate, on a low tide would be the best time to check it out. If you strike out on the south side of the reef, move along the shorelinr/piers until you get to the concrete jetty then circle back to your left and this will put you between confederate ans south deer. If you linr up with the large white two story house and idle towards the reef, there are two guts that will hold trout on an out going tide. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

*Great Help Guys*

I too do not know West Bay and actually fear it after some friends have torn-up their boats there. I've only fished there about 4 times in 15 years, but I'm thinking about following you guy's advice. I have the map, but...

Question though: I've fished Offatts? Bayou twice this year from the Causway and thought about going to N / S Deer Island and Confederate, but fear my heavy 23' boat might not make it. So If I come out of OB and hugged that South shoreline, would that be safe?

Also, a buddy is needing info on going thru SLP to the Gulf. I've heard of the technique, but thought a re-fresher couldn't hurt.

Thanks,
Bernard


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

StayBent, when we say hug the shorline, in most areas you need to stay off 100-220 yards, most of the waders and yakers fish that zone and if you are on plane, they are hard to see. The water near the southline is about 3' deep, I don't know what kind of boat you have but you should not have any problems. Getting up to confederate reef is no problem, drifting it is, watch the wind and watch your drift, cause if you are not paying attention, you can ground very quickly.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

*Hugging Shoreline*

Thanks Dannymac,
I would run the shoreline like you said, but was just wondering if a reef ran out from the shoreline. I'm actually a Putt-Putter in areas I don't know. I did 12 years on my 1st boat with an Aluminum prop.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Stay Bent, there are several reefs east of Anderson Ways back towards the airport crash basin. That's back up towards the south side of Offats bayou. after you reach the west end of Anderson Ways, there is a large grey weathered two story after you pass that you are clear sailing through out the bay until you get down to the lower end. Just remember, most of the shallow shell is concentrated from the causeway south to the grey house and from the causeway west along the ICW. Once you clear that area you have 4'-8' of water. Get a Top Spot map at academy and take a look at the area and you will see what I mean. I am usually in that area, run a grey and white 89 aquasport although I plan on fishing the jetties as much as possible. I always launch at Causeway bait camp give me a shout if you see me.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

For the info. I have a Top Spot for West, but ... I hope to get an opportunity to try a little West next week. I will do the Jetties too. Look out for a PM or PM me when you will be going. I have a White w/ Green T-Top 23' Century CC called Stay Bent II. Holla if you see me.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Stay Bent, I will keep an eye out for you. My usual fishing days are thursday or friday. I try to avoid the weekends if possible. We have to report back to work July 26, so after that date, will have to switch to weekends. Don't know if we can get a trip in this week, but I am going to try, my last thursday/friday trip will be july 30, after that its football season until November.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

lemon said:


> thanks for the map DISSapator. it reminded me that i need to update my map. do you, or does anyone, know where i can pick up a map of the bay complex that details all of the reefs, cuts, ect. (and their names)?


Do a search for Redfish Rick's homepage, he has a link to that map.


----------

